# Ok so where are they?



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

In Texas yet? thinking about going down to Port Isabel and run the north jetty> Last time i was down that way I was lucky to hook four and get one to the boat. Its a long ride pulling the boat and may book a guide. Any guide you would recommend? Probably stay ant the White Sands.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I saw where one was caught out of Matagorda on Monday.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

They've been here for about a month. Find a calm day and have at it!


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*I'm with ya*

on that "find a calm day" and I will have at it. Being in the Galveston area those calm days are far and few this time of the year. I doubt any are in this area this early. But on the next calm day I will burn some gas just to find out whats lurking about out there. Thanks for the response.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

*Sighting*

Saw a large one go alr born east of Surfside jetty last Friday. The channel was flowing heavily with the recent local floods pushing mega amounts of bait into the gulf. The jump was in the area of the color change about 60 yards off the end.(Difficult to estimate the distance)


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

dpeterson said:


> In Texas yet? thinking about going down to Port Isabel and run the north jetty> Any guide you would recommend? Probably stay ant the White Sands.


Given Capt. Bryan Ray a call - https://www.fishingadventuresspi.com/

He has a bigger boat than a lot of the bay guides - he used to run a 29 Blackfin.

He's been doing it longer down there than just about anybody else.


----------

